# Or a Jetta/Passat Wagon? - 3 across RFing?



## kalamos23 (Apr 11, 2008)

Long story short, I'm going to need to find a car that can do 3 across... all RFing. We have a marathon for DD, but can get other seats. One will definitely be a Snugride, and I'm thinking 2 Radians might work with the Snugride in the middle? We are looking at the MP5 - anyone have this car or know if you can even do 3 RFing in it?

ETA: inspired by a post on another board where I saw a mama get 2 RFing with a Regent in the middle FFing in her 2000 Jetta - what about a Jetta/Passat Wagon? I really wanted one anyway but thought I could never get 3 RFing in it. Anyone over here have any experience with 3 RFing and what combo worked for you?


----------



## azmomtoone (Aug 30, 2008)

I'd check out www.car-seat.org Lots of posts there about three across and maybe someone w/ more experience can help you. I'm thinking you're right that Radians will be your best bet.....I've also heard that the Chicco Keyfit is narrower than the snugride, but I'm not sure how much, or if a narrower bucket will be necessary, and that's a lot to spend for a seat that is used such a short time.


----------



## BathrobeGoddess (Nov 19, 2001)

Do you mean the new Mazda five?? The almost mini van thing? Or is it an older Mazda...

We test drove the Mazda five and did put seats in and out of it...the second row is like a newer minivan, two captain's chairs and in the far back is a bench seat that seats two so three across isn't possible. Unless they make a version we didn't look at...which is possible of course!


----------



## kalamos23 (Apr 11, 2008)

No, DH won't touch anything minivannish unfortunately. I brought that one up to him actually! It's this one. We love VWs though, and if I could do it in a VW - I'd be really really happy. I have a post on car-seat.org already, but I thought I'd try other forums as well :0D


----------



## azmomtoone (Aug 30, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kalamos23* 
No, DH won't touch anything minivannish unfortunately. I brought that one up to him actually! It's this one. We love VWs though, and if I could do it in a VW - I'd be really really happy. I have a post on car-seat.org already, but I thought I'd try other forums as well :0D

yeah, never hurts to get extra input.


----------



## bobandjess99 (Aug 1, 2005)

Most cars can do 3 across with the right seats. there are a lot of posts about getting 3- across in some of the tiniest cars out there..neons, civis, corollas, etc.


----------



## kalamos23 (Apr 11, 2008)

Yeah - I found a lot of posts doing 3 across - but usually there is at least one seat FFing and I need all 3 RFing.


----------



## jrabbit (May 10, 2008)

The problem we have with the Jetta is that you can't do RF in a convertible seat if you need much leg room in the front. DH is very tall, so we have to have the ability to have the driver seat back all the way - and that doesn't work with the car seats we've had. We had a Britax Roundabout for DD2 - and it had to be fully behind the passenger seat. The snugride was fine in the middle, though. Now that we've got #3, we tried to make it work with RF Radian, but again, it would only work fully behind the passenger seat, not the middle (for an infant, that is - toddler could be more upright, possibly work). So, we've got a backless booster, Peg Perego Viaggio in the middle (the ONLY seat that would fit - we physically tried them all), and a Radian on the other side. She's FF, but RF would have worked.

A passat has a little bit more width, but I don't think it has enough more room front to back.


----------



## an_aurora (Jun 2, 2006)

I saw a picture of 3 Britax seats RF'ing in a Jetta.


----------



## UltimateSerj (Apr 9, 2002)

i just wanted to point out that its easier to have them all rear facing ( in some cars) but when time comes to turn one or all of them around it would be a totally different fit. we had 3 across when ds was a baby in my dh's pt cruiser, he was rear facing and the other 2 where forward but once he turned around those same seat where impossible to get 3 across. (and i couldn't just run out and get new seats.) so my point is you need to make sure the will fit rear and forward and any other combination that might need to be made.


----------



## nighten (Oct 18, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *an_aurora* 
I saw a picture of 3 Britax seats RF'ing in a Jetta.

I have a Jetta wagon, and there's no way three Britax seats would work RFing if the adult(s) driving/riding up front are average height or taller. I'm very petite, so I'm fine with RFing Britax either behind my seat or in the middle. I would assume the picture you saw was for an adult who's very short.

My husband is tall, and no way can he drive my car or ride up front with a Britax RFing right behind him. One in the middle spot? That worked, but not three. Sorry.









The Passat has more headroom but I'm not sure about legroom in the back, so you'd have to get the specific measurements to know for sure. My Jetta wagon is a 2005, if that matters.

(And I love it, but we're going to be hardpressed with one FFing Britax and one RFing infant seat for a while. Will probably end up getting the new VW minivan at some point, once new baby's in a Britax.)


----------



## kalamos23 (Apr 11, 2008)

Darn it. I'm 5'10" with long legs and DH is 6'3". I really wanted it to work! I really wanted to stay with a dub.


----------



## jrabbit (May 10, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kalamos23* 
Darn it. I'm 5'10" with long legs and DH is 6'3". I really wanted it to work! I really wanted to stay with a dub.

nope - you're **not** gonna be able to do it! Find someone with a Passat and see if you can, but I really doubt it. DH is 6'2, but I'm short enough that I could have 3 RF in the back seat **only** if he never rode in the car.


----------



## an_aurora (Jun 2, 2006)

The Britax seats can be installed quite upright RF'ing.


----------



## nighten (Oct 18, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *an_aurora* 
The Britax seats can be installed quite upright RF'ing.

I'm telling you. I have the car. It's not possible. Not for someone over 5'2" or so in the front. Sorry. But it's just not possible, unless you're talking about a petite person only ever being in the front. Then, yes, it's doable (though now that I think about it, it may not work width-wise. I'd have to measure to see for sure though). Still, recommending going against the required installation safety standards to make the seats fit is not a good solution. Sorry.









You're supposed to have a RFing Britax at a 45-degree angle. Just because they can be installed at a smaller angle doesn't mean they should be or that it's safe to do so, depending on the size of the child. It is especially important for a newborn to be at a 45-degree angle to prevent slumping, which can impede airway.

To the OP: my apologies. I love my VW wagon, but it's just not going to work for what you're needing right now, I'm afraid. At least the Jetta won't. Hopefully someone with a Passat wagon can weigh in and offer you better news.


----------



## lotus.blossom (Mar 1, 2005)

I'm throwing in a vote for the VW Tiguan. Brand new this year. I love mine and the back is extremely roomy. All that room makes for a smaller trunk though so if trunk storage is a concern then its not the crossover for you!


----------



## MommyToElla (Jun 2, 2005)

We have a Mazda5 and it really is not that minivan-ish..we didn't want to venture into minivan land yet and this car is SOOOO roomy. my dh and i love it (and it's cheap). We had a Jetta when my dd was born and had to buy a new car almost immediately.. couldn't fit her SnugRide behind either seat without the person in front kissing the dashboard







.. I can't imagine being able to fit the Marathon rear facing either.


----------



## DahliaRW (Apr 16, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nighten* 
I'm telling you. I have the car. It's not possible. Not for someone over 5'2" or so in the front. Sorry. But it's just not possible, unless you're talking about a petite person only ever being in the front. Then, yes, it's doable (though now that I think about it, it may not work width-wise. I'd have to measure to see for sure though). Still, recommending going against the required installation safety standards to make the seats fit is not a good solution. Sorry.









You're supposed to have a RFing Britax at a 45-degree angle. Just because they can be installed at a smaller angle doesn't mean they should be or that it's safe to do so, depending on the size of the child. It is especially important for a newborn to be at a 45-degree angle to prevent slumping, which can impede airway.

To the OP: my apologies. I love my VW wagon, but it's just not going to work for what you're needing right now, I'm afraid. At least the Jetta won't. Hopefully someone with a Passat wagon can weigh in and offer you better news.









For a newborn a 45 degree angle is a must. Britax ALLOWS their seats to be installed as upright at 30 degrees for older children (who have good head control and no issues breathing at a more upright angle). It is NOT against recommendation. If you don't believe me, call them.


----------



## an_aurora (Jun 2, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nighten* 
I'm telling you. I have the car. It's not possible. Not for someone over 5'2" or so in the front. Sorry. But it's just not possible, unless you're talking about a petite person only ever being in the front. Then, yes, it's doable (though now that I think about it, it may not work width-wise. I'd have to measure to see for sure though). Still, recommending going against the required installation safety standards to make the seats fit is not a good solution. Sorry.









You're supposed to have a RFing Britax at a 45-degree angle. Just because they can be installed at a smaller angle doesn't mean they should be or that it's safe to do so, depending on the size of the child. It is especially important for a newborn to be at a 45-degree angle to prevent slumping, which can impede airway.

I have seen pictures, it can be done. Britax seats DO NOT have to be installed at 45* once the child has head control. They can be installed up to a 30* angle for an older toddler.


----------



## nighten (Oct 18, 2005)

Nevermind. Not worth it.

To the OP: best of luck to you. Hope you find the perfect setup. But I strongly suggest you go to the source and take some carseats with you car shopping so you can see for yourself.


----------



## preemiemamarach (Sep 7, 2007)

I am 5'11", my DH is 5'10". Neither of us can comfortably ride in the passenger seat of my Passat wagon with our Britax RF behind it. I literally couldn't even get my legs all the way in the car.







My short MIL (5'2") fit just fine.


----------



## kalamos23 (Apr 11, 2008)

Thank you all for your input - so I'm guessing the passat wagon is out. I have the marathon currrently RFing behind our pass. seat and I can barely fit in the pass. seat even though there is actually more room between that seat and the dash than the drivers. I thought possibly the newer VWs would have a little more leg room but I guess not!

I'm guessing we will probably have to go to a CRV or suv of some sort in order to make this work. Has anyone done 2-3 RFing in a car and what do you drive? I will be bringing our seats when we go car shopping for sure to make sure everything is kosher, but would rather narrow down our options before we get to taht point, you know?

I'm going to start a new thread for our car hunt search :-D


----------



## DahliaRW (Apr 16, 2005)

I really think for 3 rearfacing you'll need a 3rd row. Most SUVs don't have much more, if any, leg room in the back seat than regular cars.


----------



## kalamos23 (Apr 11, 2008)

I think you are right, Dahlia - btw, congrats on your new little one! I loved being pregnant due in earlyish July - it had just started getting hot here (Oregon, sounds like you are close) and then I had her!


----------



## DahliaRW (Apr 16, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kalamos23* 
I think you are right, Dahlia - btw, congrats on your new little one! I loved being pregnant due in earlyish July - it had just started getting hot here (Oregon, sounds like you are close) and then I had her!

Thanks. My last was born at the end of July and I LOVED it. Of course, that was the year we hit 100 in June which was miserable! But it was cool the day I was in labor and I ended up laboring a lot in my heavy terry bathrobe as I picked and ate fresh veggies from our garden, it was awesome! I'm up in WA near Seattle.


----------



## kalamos23 (Apr 11, 2008)

I remember that hot week of 100s! It was crazy hot in Portland then. I can't imagine being pregnant with it being that hot!


----------



## lotus.blossom (Mar 1, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kalamos23* 
. I thought possibly the newer VWs would have a little more leg room but I guess not!


I don't mean to be pushy, but did you see my suggestion on the first page? Just wondering.....The Tiguan is a SUV and compact yet roomy.


----------



## kalamos23 (Apr 11, 2008)

I honestly don't think we could afford a Tiguan - 7-8k is the top of our budget


----------



## Three~Little~Birds (Jan 10, 2005)

We have a Jetta and have 3 across in the back.
2 FF in Radians and 1 RF in a snugride. As PP have mentionned, we have to have the snugride behind the passenger seat or else our seat is pushed up way too close to drive.
When our whole family os out together, my DH has to drive because he can't even get into the passenger seat








It is usually just me and the kids in the car though, so it works fin for us right now. We love our Jetta and don't want to have to get rid of it!


----------

